# The Great Kilkiven Horse Ride!



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok so ever since i found out about the great kilkiven horse ride about 5 years ago i have wanted to participate in it! Now this year it is on on the 18th of april. I was going to go in it with my horse chucky but he had a problem with his feet about 5 months ago and they are taking longer than expected to heal, so i cant go in it with him. I want to go in it with my other horse banjo but im just not sure what i should do. I have never had any intention of taking banjo so its a new thing in my mind haha. Banjo is reliable, safe and i have no doubt that he will have a ball and i know he will be able to do the track easy as (the trail i want to take is 30km long). The only thing thats holding me back is that he is a bit uncomfortable and it goes for 30km!!! And he is known to kick and buck at other horses if they get too close but this shouldnt be a problem if i tie a red ribbon to his tail. Im pretty sure i am going to go for it but i just wanted to see what every one else thought. 
here is the web site so you can all check it out for your self 
Kilkivan Great Horse Ride Home Page 

thanks in advance every one!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks to who voted! Im still unsure though! haha! I think i am going to go but... i dont know. It also depends on whether i find someone to go with as well! I dont want to go by myself! haha! we will see, i will keep you updated! haha!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

You soo should. Ive always wanted to do it, and will once I own a trailer. I only live a couple hrs away and Im guessing your close by too?? I think its worth your doing it because the xperience will be amazing.

What do you mean by Banjo being uncomfortable?? Gait??


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> You soo should. Ive always wanted to do it, and will once I own a trailer. I only live a couple hrs away and Im guessing your close by too?? I think its worth your doing it because the xperience will be amazing.
> 
> What do you mean by Banjo being uncomfortable?? Gait??


Yea im pretty sure im going to go. It will be so much fun! and an amazing experience! I olny live a few hours away! where abouts are you? Im in Blackbutt.
Banjo is just really bouncy. ive always said he is a cross between an elephant and a kangaroo! haha!!! Hes not too bad though, i just wanted to go on my other horse chucky who is really comfortable and smooth. but oh well, it will still be really fun on banjo!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

o sweet. Im just an hr south of you. Crows Nest.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

really! haha!!! cool!!!! we should get together to ride some day! haha!!! thats awesome!!!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Lol yeah cept I have no trailer. I cant travel.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh what a bummer. and our trailer is broken! the ramp wont shut, wood got wet and swelled (old float). so until we got that fixed i cant go any where either! If its not fixed by the great kilkevin ride i am going to use a friends trailer.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

lol too bad. There are a ton of awesome trails down here too.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh really! thats so cool! there are endless trails here too (state forest). but nothing spectacular really. there are parts that are like a rainforrest but most of it is just bush or pine trees. Its pretty good though. When my float gets fixed ill definatly give you a yell! that would be so cool if we rode together HAHA!! im guessing your name is Katie? im Cassy. and if you dont mind me asking, how old are you? im 18. lol

now the kilkiven ride, i am definatly going as long as i can find some one to go with. maybe you should come with me katie! haha. but there is jsut the problem with moving your horse:? ive been working with banjo and he isnt really that uncomfortable. Im getting use to it haha! I hope i find someone to come with me! I recon it would be so much fun!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Your trails sound nice. I ride thru properties and on old dirt roads. Ours arnt endless but have great variety from easy rides to pretty difficult. Great for training on.

Which state forest are you refering too?? I think I drove thru it one nite. If its the one we were at, my first thought when we were driving there was how awesome it would be to ride. You ever had a panther sighting??


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

yea they are nice! its the benarkin state forrest. im planning on riding down the road that goes to clancy's camping area and emu creak to train banjo for the kilkeven ride. cause i actually live at benarkin, not blackbutt. but close enough! haha! your trails sound awesome!! i miss riding in open paddock! i use to all the time before i moved. it was good! no ive never seen a panther, have you? i didnt even no they were here!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah same forest. Although its fairly big. We drove thru the area near Cherry Creek. Have you ever ridden that leg of the bicentennial trail??

The properties aren't cleared. They are too rough to be. There are lots of steep up and down areas and rocky outcrops. I only have one place to ride that is clear and thats just a short ride. If you have google earth you can see some pics, in the areas north of the town.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you should go! I got a little confused if you mean the saddle isn't very comfy maybe you can bring one of those gel seat covers?? It sounds like a blast!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> I think you should go! I got a little confused if you mean the saddle isn't very comfy maybe you can bring one of those gel seat covers?? It sounds like a blast!


no the saddle is comfy, its banjo! haha!!! but he isnt too bad, just might have to get off a couple of times! haha! im going to go if i can get someone to go with me! It looks like heaps of fun!!! thanks for your imput!!! 




> Yeah same forest. Although its fairly big. We drove thru the area near Cherry Creek. Have you ever ridden that leg of the bicentennial trail??
> 
> The properties aren't cleared. They are too rough to be. There are lots of steep up and down areas and rocky outcrops. I only have one place to ride that is clear and thats just a short ride. If you have google earth you can see some pics, in the areas north of the town.


no i havent ridden near cherry creak. where abouts is that? is that down towards the range?

oh ok, your trails sound funa nd interesting though! lots of diferent ground to ride on! google earth is a good idea! our internet is slow at the moment, it will be fast agian in the beginning of april so ill look then! i wish i had people to ride with close by. i dont like riding by my self! haha! none of my family ride and there are no people around here that ride on trails! so im all alone haha! do you have people to ride with? I know people who ride but they live too far away.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Cherry Creek is the area on the west side of the forest. I think between the forest and Mount Binga. Mount Binga would be another awesome place to ride, if you could trailer there.

I usually ride alone too. Occasionally a friend will come along and ride Clo bear. But a lot of the time Im alone.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh ok yea i know where cherry creak is now, mount binga would be nice for a ride!

yea friends occassionally come and ride with me but not very often at all ! the best place i have ever riden is in the ewen maddock dam on the sunny coast. it is so pretty through there and lots of really good nice places to swim. we use to live down the road from it and i rode in there all the time. it was soooo pretty and fun and interesting!!!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok well i dont have any one to go with!!!! but i really really want to go so im thinking i will go by my self  but it should still be fun! ....hopefully. i dont want to go by my self but i would rather go by my self than not go at all


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

I grew up in Kilkivan, and Ive seen many a great horse ride go through the main street. Its really great, Ive always sort of dreamed about going back there and riding in it.  Its probobly the only good thing about Kilkivan, lol. 

I would say, go for it.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

cool! thanks sallyjane! yea i saw it once years ago and ive wanted to go init ever since! it loos amazing!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh cool. lol yeah Kilkivan is a typical small town. At least it has this one thing going for it. Not like Crows nest.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

They used to ride right past the shop we had on the main street and my sister and I would stand and watch them, our mum would be like 
'Noooo! Get away from where the horses can get you, they will stand on you!!' Then she would like, make us stand inside. :lol: Shes over her fear of horses now thank goodness.

Anyway, pointless story, its just cool to hear people talking about it.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

If I lived in Victoria and had a horse I would enter. It would be a great experience!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

uh Kilkiven is in SE Qld.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Um yeah... Its in Queensland! Hehe. If I had a horse I would go too, even if it is two hours drive.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha yea qld! how did you get victoria?!?! haha!


----------

